# Molly & Dexter



## Jfat (Nov 24, 2009)

Hello everyone,

in our recent attempt to socialize Molly with other dogs, we hooked her up with a little Border Collie named "Dexter",...they seem to get on well and in the course of events Dexter sort of became her protector and playmate. They had fun and were very cute together. Boy, listen to me, I'm a former large macho-dog owner and now I've been captivated by a delightful little Cockapoo. 

How can you resist these little Muffins.

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

oh love the action shot.


----------



## Jfat (Nov 24, 2009)

Kendal,

I have very little (read: none) experience with Cockapoos, do you think that Molly will grow up looking like your "Gypsy"?. She sort of has a very poodle-like body,...you know bony hips and a slight frame.

Oh,...by the way, my forebears originate in "Dundee", Scotland. My last name is Ferguson.

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol she may do, Gypsy is verry poodly. 

Gypsy(3y) 17 inches 9.38kg
Inca(3y) just short of 19 inches 12kg
Echo(13/14 months) 18 inches 11.9 kg

this is Gypsy as a puppy


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Nice pictures. Thanks for sharing. 

I love the bandana.


----------



## brookiee (Nov 5, 2009)

wow. She is adorable!!! I hope Lexi turns out to look a lot like Molly =)


----------

